# Ethernet <--> PC



## SPS-Max (20 April 2009)

ich möchte eine Kommunikation über Ethernet zwischen einem pc und einer s7-300 aufbauen.
Die S7 hat ja einen profinetanschluss - und ich bräuchte einen CP um ethernet auf die sps zu bekommen - den möchte ich mir sparen, da ich nur parameter auf die sps senden und in irgendeiner form ein "ok" von der sps erhalten möchte....ob die ganze sache in real time läuft is völlig egal - die Protokolle sind ja für Ethernet und Profinet die gleichen TCP/IP - daher dachte ich, dies müsste auch ohne CP gehen....

wäre super wenn jemand ne idee hat oder nen tipp hat - danke schon mal...
gruss max


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2009)

Die Profinetschnittstelle kann eigentlich auch "normales" TCP/IP und S7-Kommunikation. Also kannst du z.Bsp eine Verbindung projektieren und mit den Send-/ Receivebausteinen der SPS Daten zum PC schicken und von dort empfangen. Außerdem kannst du mit Hilfe von Libnodave Daten zur SPS übertragen und auch Daten von der SPS lesen. Letzteres habe ich zumindest mit der 317 ,der 319 und der VIPA Speed7 häufig gemacht. Für das Send/Receive braucht man bei der VIPA zumindest die NET, da die "einfache" Speed7 zwar eine Programierschnittstelle via Netz hat, aber die kann nicht alles. Mit einer Siemens SPS mit Profinet sollte das aber gehen.


----------



## SPS-Max (20 April 2009)

hey ralle,
hört sich ja positiv an - ich verwende eine S7-315 2PN/DP....
wäre halt ein ganzes stück  billiger wenn ich kein cp brauch....
kannst du mir auch was über den aufwand von dem kommunikationsaufbau sagen...?? bin in sps noch nich sehr fit - eig. anfänger...


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2009)

Wie gesagt, es gibt 2 oder sogar 3 Möglichkeiten. 

1. Verbindung in Step7-Netpro einrichten. Dann kannst du mit den FC AG_Send und AG-Receive arbeiten. Auf PC-Seite hab ich das noch nicht gemacht, da muß dann wohl ein Socket geöffnet werden. Die SPS kann dann Daten senden, für ein paar Signale ist das ja ok. Testen kann man das Ganze schon mit Hyperterminal auf der PC-Seite. Ohne Programmieren wird es zum Schluß aber wohl nicht gehen, was hast du denn für eine Anwendung auf dem PC?

2. Libnodave-Bibliothek aus dem Netz laden. Dort gibt es eine DLL und Beispiele.  Man kann Daten vom PC zur SPS schicken und Daten aus der SPS auslesen. Dazu muß man aber in VB, C, Delphi oder auch Excel ein wenig programmieren.

3. Von Deltalogic gibt es ein Programm, damit kann man Daten aus der SpS protokollieren. Ob man damit auch Daten zur SPS schicken kann, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## SPS-Max (20 April 2009)

...also die auf dem pc wird ein unter LabWindows entwickeltes programm laufen..also mit c programmiert....
ich denke das wird ebenfalls eine herausforderung - die verbindung pc-sps in c einzubinden!!!


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2009)

SPS-Max schrieb:


> ...also die auf dem pc wird ein unter LabWindows entwickeltes programm laufen..also mit c programmiert....
> ich denke das wird ebenfalls eine herausforderung - die verbindung pc-sps in c einzubinden!!!



Dann lade dir mal Libnodave aus dem Netz. Wie gesagt, da sind auch Beispiele in C, ist nicht so schwer das Ganze.


----------



## SPS-Max (20 April 2009)

...hast du mir viell. nen link für ein bsp mit libnodave...und bist du dir sicher, dass das ganze ohne cp geht - weil die ganzen bsp die ich dazu gefunden hab - arbeiten immer mit cp....
gruss


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2009)

Bei einer PN ist der eingebaute Anschluß für libnodave eine CP343. Das kann man dann bei Libnodave auswählen und funktioniert auch. Beispile sind im Libnodavepaket. 

Libnodave

Auch hier im Forum lohnt sich die Suchefunktion zum Thema Libnodave.


----------

